
7 no-nonsense tips to master JavaScript - wrightandres
http://blog.debugme.eu/master-javascript/
======
coreyp_1
_THIS_ is what they think that you need in order to "Master" JavaScript?!?

These are all beginner steps! There is no mention of Prototypical inheritance
(upon which the language itself is built). There is no mention of closures.
There is nothing to help someone understand the nature of JavaScript and how
it can/should be used.

This post is trivial, surface-level information, and has as much to do with
"Mastering" Javascript as training wheels do to riding a motorcycle.

